# Bad breath question



## natzback (Mar 9, 2011)

Gypsy is going to have her teeth cleaned on the 23rd. This is the older dog that was given to me. 

My question is: Is this going to actually help with the smell? She won't eat any hard treats and pretty much swallows anything else whole. Her gums are a little better since she has been on antibiotics but is there anything else I can give her? I am worried the smell is coming from her internal organs, does this make sense?


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

While anything is possible, I feel certain that the decay and infection in her mouth is what is causing the smell! you will be amazed at the difference in her behavior and smell after the cleaning! Good Luck!


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

Raw meaty bones will keep her teeth clean, once you get her dental done. Fuhgeddabout Greenies and chew toys that claim dental benefits and ditto on the treats that do. 

See if the old dear will go after a raw chicken wing (or part of one, if it's your toy you're talking about) or drumstick, or a pork spare rib. Raw, though! Not cooked! Because the bones get splintery if they're cooked.

The raw feeding authorities will surely chip in with more information, but that's one place to start, IMHO.

Best,
robin


----------



## Roxi Rocks It (Mar 2, 2011)

Dear Natzback, I had a mini who lived 19.5 years. In the latter part of his life he developed breath so bad the whole house stunk. After repeated dental cleanings and antibiotics a vet told me he had stomatitis and to take him to a dental vet. The dentist pulled 13 teeth. Not only did Lance feel so much better but the smell went away...even in the house. Good luck and do let us know how it goes.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Potsie's breath could stop a train at 100 yards when we first adopted him. He had a dental a month ago, and it's made a BIG difference! Before, he wouldn't chew on the nylabones we have, and now he will. I guess his gums were sore before the dental, and now they feel better!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

chicken necks are great to if a wing is not up to her apeal. bit softer bones


----------



## natzback (Mar 9, 2011)

*Update:*

I have an awesome update! 
Gypsy had her teeth done the 23rd and right away when I picked her up she didn't smell anymore so she has been on the antibiotics/pain killers for a few days and today she was able to eat a sweetpotato treat (with the duck breast wrapped around) and a dentachew (green). I was so proud of her and it feels good to be able to give her something and her be able to enjoy it. My other dog is not so thrilled she is able to do that though, she is a little green eyed monster when it comes to treats (lol) 
It was well worth the money to get this done, they pulled 7 teeth! Poor girl. Four from the bottom front, one next to her canine on the upper front and one from the side. It makes me feel good too to know that I was able to help this kind soul. 
Thanks to everybody giving me suggestions, I do hope to be able to move her to dry kibble too and try some of the other ideas. 
Now I have to go walk my dogs, in the rain, but it is hilarious to watch my standard in the rain, she is convinced the rain drops are little demons that need to be killed and snaps at the rain


----------



## natzback (Mar 9, 2011)

wow! I didn't know they could have chicken bones (raw) good to know! She does adore chicken meat, fish, etc. (cooked) Guess she's a bit spoiled


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good to hear it has made such a difference, to her and to you! The enzyme toothpastes and gels are helpful for keeping teeth clean, combined with raw bones etc - but I do find it is a constant battle with toys.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

natzback said:


> wow! I didn't know they could have chicken bones (raw) good to know! She does adore chicken meat, fish, etc. (cooked) Guess she's a bit spoiled


Spoiled?? Nooooo, there is NO such thing as a spoiled poodle  Ask mine, they'll tell ya the same thing! 

Glad the cleaning helped and that her mouth is feeling better.


----------



## natzback (Mar 9, 2011)

*A turn for the worse?*

Poor Gypsy. I thought it was a fluke that she had vomit in her crate when I got her out yesteryday morning, she acted fine otherwise but today she had vomitied numerous times in her crate when I let her out and she has vomited once since then. 
She is getting sick again right now, hold on................ false alarm, I don't think she has anything left in her tummy. 
I am taking her to the vet when they open this morning along with Meka since she is due for some boosters (man I thought she was done!) 
I will update when I get back but I am worried. 

**Her ears are cold. I don't have a way to check temp.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hope all is well and the vet is able to set your mind at rest.


----------



## natzback (Mar 9, 2011)

The vet said she has irritable bowel syndrome, probably caused by the antibiotics she was on from the dental (had pain killer in it too) She also had been on a different antibiotic before that because of her first issues. 
I hope that is all, jsut an overwhelmed system, she has discontinued the antibiotics and put her on different meds for the IBS. I tried to give her some food then and she won't touch it. I trust that she knows her own body and will eat when feels she can safely. 
My poor baby. 

Meka of course excelled at the vet, got her last shots.


----------

